# Anubias in a Jar?



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a little extra aquasoil and a small anubias nana that doesn't really go in my tank. Does anyone know if I can plant it in a large clear vase filled with water and aquasoil? Will it grow? Can I put it in a window sill? What about adding excel? Any recommendations?


----------



## fishorama (Apr 18, 2009)

I have kept anubias for many months in a jar of tank water. I don't know about indefinately.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am doing the same, anyone have any tips?


----------



## fishorama (Apr 18, 2009)

change the water once in a while. I didn't use ferts


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Grow it emersed. Just put aquasoil, some water, and cover the top. It grows faster emersed too.


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone give me specific directions? i.e. how much light, water changes, excel, etc. thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have heard of people gorwing _Anubias_ and other low-light undemanding aquarium plants for many months in enclosures like this. The plant should be happy in there. If you put it in a windowsill, try to place in a spot with eastern or northern exposure so that it won't get too much direct sun, which would heat up the jar too much.

You might add some long-fibre peat moss if you can find a little bit. This will give the setup a natural appearance and can also help to curtail harmful bacteria.

Water changes from time to time would be a good idea.

Setting it up as a little terrarium and growing the plant emersed could be very cool. Try also a little bit of java moss, _Riccia_, java fern and crypts if you have any on-hand.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

A couple months ago I heard about a guy who found an anubias under his tank stand, still in the bag, large and healthy, had been there...*2 YEARS*! Take that how you want, but I'm pretty sure it was not a joke.

These plants seem to be mostly indestructable as long as they have moisture.

-Dave


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dave,

The Anubias you speak of was under a tank that had no substrate so light was getting into the stand. And yes it was in the bag (oversized) for well over a year and it was the best dang looking Anubias you have ever seen. and no this was not a joke.

I have also seen/done some anubias grow outs where I used a rubermaid tub (clear) with a little amazonia in the bottom and pu it next to a windo for light. changed the water once a week and it grew very well.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for chiming in, Kevin. I didn't want to throw any names out but I figured there would be several skeptics.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

no, don't worry about draggin me into it. I am only simi-famous


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I currently have 3 pots of Anubias nan (Got them from the NASH Auction) and they are in my 15g emersed tank. They are in about 2" of water, and so far it has been throwing out a new leaf every other week or so.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

davemonkey said:


> Thanks for chiming in, Kevin. I didn't want to throw any names out but I figured there would be several skeptics.


I believed you. I have one in a non clear rubbermaid tube that looks good from almost complete darkness for 1+ year. The only holes are where the handle are. No substrate, just scrapes from my trimming and old fish tank water. There are only two leaves that are yellow, the rest was still green. I finally threw it away when I clean the rubbermaid.

I don't have much luck growing it in a container/jar emmerse. The leaves melted away. Perhaps it will throw new leaves in emmerse form, if I waited longer.


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody! Super helpful!


----------

